# Killington 5/12/13



## JimG. (May 13, 2013)

Drove up on Saturday afternoon. It was pouring rain during much of the drive, when we got to the access road it was drizzling. The clouds had parted to reveal the damage done...we are down to Superstar only folks. Skyelark was cooked with big breaks in the snow and alot of walking at the bottom. Bittersweet is gone.

Found out it had rained most of the day Saturday. Few people had been skiing. Sunday dawned with clouds but they parted and it was sunny when we got to the lift at 10:00. The skiing between 10am-12pm was fantastic. The snow was great. The rain had washed the bumps down a bit and alot of the mush was gone. Even though I hadn't skiied in 3 weeks I felt and skied great. There were not many people there until about 11 or so. The bump course on the upper headwall and on the left on the lower headwall were money. Some of the best spring skiing I've had in a while.

At noon the weather changed. Clouds rolled in and it started to drizzle a bit. Traffic picked up and the bumps were soon May sized...BIG. But the skiing remained excellent. At about 2pm my 10 year old's legs gave out. I was amazed he lasted that long and I was really proud of him...the bumps were as big as he is. His skiing took a giant leap forward this season. 

I got him something to eat and he settled in with his Ipod while I skiied another hour or so. Things were getting a little scraped off and the bumps were enormous. The bump courses just kept skiing well and at 3pm I didn't really want to stop, but I admit my legs were getting tired. Took one more run and figured time to stop, at which point the clouds thinned and the sun started to come out again. So of course that meant one more run. At 3:30 I was toast and we started the trip home.

Great way to end my lift served skiing. That was day 50 for me, and skiing on May 12 meant my season went from November 10 to May 12...my first 6 month season in years. I'm not going to be able to go to K next weekend, and I question if they will make it to Memorial Day unless they push snow around. There is plenty there and the top of the upper headwall has good coverage, but the lower headwall is going fast about halfway down near the lift tower. If the weather stays warm I don't see how that will last, but fingers are crossed.


----------



## andyzee (May 13, 2013)

Great report, thanks!


----------



## 4aprice (May 13, 2013)

I had skied Cinco de Mayo and was up in the Killington area again last Saturday but not to ski.  I was amazed at how much was lost over that time.  Not only was Sky Lark gone but SS had some huge holes in it as well.  Looked like no one was there.  Agree with Jim that I doubt it makes it to Memorial Day.  Still big kudo's to management for what they did this year and I certainly enjoyed my spring pass.
On to boating season now as I passed through Lake George on the way home and things are gearing up there.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Conrad (May 13, 2013)

Nice report, sounds like a solid day.


----------



## JimG. (May 13, 2013)

4aprice said:


> I had skied Cinco de Mayo and was up in the Killington area again last Saturday but not to ski.  I was amazed at how much was lost over that time.  Not only was Sky Lark gone but SS had some huge holes in it as well.  Looked like no one was there.  Agree with Jim that I doubt it makes it to Memorial Day.  Still big kudo's to management for what they did this year and I certainly enjoyed my spring pass.
> On to boating season now as I passed through Lake George on the way home and things are gearing up there.
> 
> Alex
> ...



The weather has not been kind...warm and then rain. Cool now, but this coming week looks warm too.

If they commit to spending the cash to groom, they might have a chance for memorial day if the weather gets cooler, but I think it will be a stretch.


----------



## JimG. (May 13, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Nice report, sounds like a solid day.



It really was a solid day. Good way to describe it.


----------



## 180 (May 13, 2013)

nice Jim.  Looks like another stellar weekend coming up!


----------



## JimG. (May 13, 2013)

180 said:


> nice Jim.  Looks like another stellar weekend coming up!



It was great, brought back alot of old memories. Wish I could go again this coming weekend.


----------

